# Help settle a fish identification bet



## A N N E (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi! I’m new to the forum. I was fishing today and caught a beautiful fish in my lake. I say it’s a large mouth bass. My brother says that it’s a walleye. Who’s right? There is a dozen donuts riding on this


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Black crappie- jkjkjkjk we always use that answer here for fish id questions as it’s a long running joke. It’s a largemouth bass. Good luck and post more pics. Edited to be nice.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bass... Tell your brother walleye have teeth.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Enjoy your donuts


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

chris1162 said:


> Black crappie


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

lol Large mouth bass


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

White crappie sorry LM Bass and a nice one to boot grats


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Spotted bass maybe. Harder to tell with mouth open. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

So , what's your donut bakery of choice ? 

I love donuts .


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Black crappie, hands down. Dont listen to these other jokers on here.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Bass


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Lemon shark. You both owe me a baker's dozen for this post.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Unfortunately it is a bass and not a walleye.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Bowfin the gravel makes the eyes really pop .. 🤣


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Bigmouth basseye. You get donuts and should get to smack your bro upside the head, lol.
Once he tries to lip a walleye, he'll learn.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks like a Converse all star tennis shoe


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Warmouth


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

That is a largemouth bass, and a beauty at that! For future purposes, try not to lay it on the ground like that. They have a protective slime coat on them, as do all fish, and that kind of handling of them is bad for fish. We have all done it before just trying to give you some knowledge, not trying to bust your chops!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

x2


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

It’s a juvenile black rat snake.
or a largemouth bass.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

White snapper?


----------

